# Post some examples of 6-6.5 psl with brown eyes



## bernanddrago (Mar 23, 2021)

Can you post some examples of 6-6.5 PSL with dark hair/brown eyes without beard? Masculine and prettyboy examples would be great.


----------



## Growth Plate (Mar 23, 2021)

Say please


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 23, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Can you post some examples of 6-6.5 PSL with dark hair/brown eyes without beard? Masculine and prettyboy examples would be great.


Why is your first ever post such cope?


----------



## Deleted member 3492 (Mar 23, 2021)

(psl autists will say james franco is average)


----------



## recessed (Mar 23, 2021)

goron black said:


> (psl autists will say james franco is average)


hes unironically average


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Mar 23, 2021)

no


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Mar 23, 2021)

goron black said:


> (psl autists will say james franco is average)


He is


----------



## Marsiere214 (Mar 23, 2021)

recessed said:


> hes unironically average


dnrd


----------



## Growth Plate (Mar 23, 2021)

goron black said:


> (psl autists will say james franco is average)


you mean harry? lol.


----------



## Effortless (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 23, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Why is your first ever post such cope?


Trying to estimate my PSL without geting doxxed.


----------



## Enfant terrible (Mar 23, 2021)

tyson ballou


----------



## 6'1currycel (Mar 23, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Can you post some examples of 6-6.5 PSL with dark hair/brown eyes without beard? Masculine and prettyboy examples would be great.


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 23, 2021)

goron black said:


> (psl autists will say james franco is average)


No way he is 6 PSL


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 23, 2021)

goron black said:


> (psl autists will say james franco is average)


No way he is 6 PSL


----------



## ProAcktiv (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## mogstar (Mar 23, 2021)

Chico Lachowski is 8 psl and has brown eyes @LondonVillie @BIGDICCJIM


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 23, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Trying to estimate my PSL without geting doxxed.


Just post pics pussy hole


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Mar 23, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Chico Lachowski is 8 psl and has brown eyes @LondonVillie @BIGDICCJIM


More like -8PSL.


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 23, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Chico Lachowski is 8 psl and has brown eyes @LondonVillie @BIGDICCJIM


I have the same eyes with Chico (resting shape and light squinting) but with more bones. (High cheekbones and prominent browridge stuff) Unfortunately cuck blue eyes mogs my eyes where I live.


SendMePicsToRate said:


> Just post pics pussy hole


Not everyone lives in his mom's basement.


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Mar 23, 2021)

ProAcktiv said:


> View attachment 1057218
> View attachment 1057219


The guy on the left isn't 6psl. Desire is 7psl though


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 23, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> View attachment 1057222
> View attachment 1057223


The guy in the left is considered Maesthetic right?( More like 7 psl btw)


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 23, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Not everyone lives in his mom's basement.


_*Neither do I, but I have T levels higher than a castrated platypus *_


----------



## Deleted member 10709 (Mar 23, 2021)

darktriadpeter said:


> you mean harry? lol.


Peter mogged him and then cucked him. Brutal.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 23, 2021)

goron black said:


> (psl autists will say james franco is average)


Unironically life fuel with that IPD though


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Mar 23, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> The guy in the left is considered Maesthetic right?( More like 7 psl btw)


no he is prettyboy


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 23, 2021)

ProAcktiv said:


> View attachment 1057218
> View attachment 1057219


So those are legit 6 PSL's am I right?


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 23, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> no he is prettyboy


Do I have to prettyboymaxx to thirst 18-20 yo girls? Because I walk around with a buzzcut atm idk if it has a negative impact


----------



## 6'1currycel (Mar 23, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Can you post some examples of 6-6.5 PSL with dark hair/brown eyes without beard? Masculine and prettyboy examples would be great.


￼￼￼￼ this are my favourite Indian beardless models


----------



## whiteissuperior (Mar 23, 2021)

Zayn Malik Broderick Hunter


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Mar 23, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Trying to estimate my PSL without geting doxxed.


literally no one is interested in doxxing some unknown greycel with 8 posts


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 23, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Do I have to prettyboymaxx to thirst 18-20 yo girls? Because I walk around with a buzzcut atm idk if it has a negative impact


Buzz cut is always a looksmin honestly


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 23, 2021)

Alban said:


> literally no one is interested in doxxing some unknown greycel with 8 posts


Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 23, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Buzz cut is always a looksmin honestly


Both genders have complimented of my buzzcut but I think you're right. Anyways doesn't it make your face look sharper?


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 23, 2021)

6'1currycel said:


> ￼￼￼￼ this are my favourite Indian beardless models
> View attachment 1057234


Are you sure that 1,2 & 4 are 6ish PSL?


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 23, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Both genders have complimented of my buzzcut but I think you're right. Anyways doesn't it make your face look sharper?


Not really lmao, just have hair either styled in a quiff, slicked back with a parting or curtains those are the three go to styles


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 23, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Not really lmao, just have hair either styled in a quiff, slicked back with a parting or curtains those are the three go to styles








Is Gandy's hair in this pic still a looksmin?


----------



## indianoutlaw (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 23, 2021)

He looks more like 6.75-7 PSL


indianoutlaw said:


> View attachment 1057241
> View attachment 1057242


----------



## 6'1currycel (Mar 23, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Are you sure that 1,2 & 4 are 6ish PSL?


Yeah


----------



## Clark69 (Mar 23, 2021)

psl 7+ but yeah


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 23, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> View attachment 1057239
> 
> 
> Is Gandy's hair in this pic still a looksmin?


Yes


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 23, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Yes
> View attachment 1057245


Are 18-20 yo girls more into prettyboys? What would you advice to someone who probably has no prettyboy features other than collagen? And what are prettyboy features? (20yo btw)


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 23, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Are 18-20 yo girls more into prettyboys? What would you advice to someone who probably has no prettyboy features other than collagen? (20yo btw)


It depends on what they are looking for honestly and their time of the month


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Mar 23, 2021)

manganielo


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 23, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> It depends on what they are looking for honestly and their time of the month


What would you advice to someone who probably has no prettyboy features other than collagen? And what are those prettyboy features? (20yo btw)


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 23, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> What would you advice to someone who probably has no prettyboy features other than collagen? And what are those prettyboy features? (20yo btw)


It is a whole picture sort of thing it isn't based off of one feature or not


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 23, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> It is a whole picture sort of thing it isn't based off of one feature or not


Can you post some prettyboys which are 6-6.25 PSL in your opinion?


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Mar 23, 2021)

Johnny dep prime, Zayn malik,Chico.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 23, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Can you post some prettyboys which are 6-6.25 PSL in your opinion?


Don't really have anyone in mind to be fair, also reisting the urge to post myself


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 23, 2021)

Beetleking88 said:


> Johnny dep prime, Zayn malik,Chico.


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Mar 23, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> View attachment 1057251



Johnny dep or Mallik are not above 6.5.. maybe Chico.. but not those others.


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 23, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Don't really have anyone in mind to be fair, also reisting the urge to post myself


Haha good one. Can you give an approximate PSL guess if I describe my facial features?


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 23, 2021)

Beetleking88 said:


> Johnny dep or Mallik are not above 6.5.. maybe Chico.. but not those others.


Malik is under 6.


----------



## Biggdink (Mar 23, 2021)

Serbian model posted here few weeks ago, forgot his name, but he’s 7 psl 

but yea brown eyes are a failo


----------



## MadVisionary (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 23, 2021)

Beetleking88 said:


> Johnny dep or Mallik are not above 6.5.. maybe Chico.. but not those others.


You are telling me you see those types of guys in 50 people?









bernanddrago said:


> Haha good one. Can you give an approximate PSL guess if I describe my facial features?


I wasn't even joking.

I will try but this is the most autistic thing I will have done yet.


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Mar 23, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> You are telling me you see those types of guys in 50 people?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both are manlets.. both have brown eyes.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 23, 2021)

Beetleking88 said:


> Both are manlets.. both have brown eyes.


@Kingkellz 








Eye Color on Attraction, Trustworthiness, & Perceived Dominance


Do colored eyes increases attractiveness? https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s00266-011-9793-x Most surprisingly, no correlation was found between iridal color and rated attractiveness. I personally think eye color can affect the attractiveness of the eye area but only if it is truly...




looksmax.org





Johnny is 5 10 so what even?

Psl rates faces regardless?


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 23, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> View attachment 1057254
> View attachment 1057255
> View attachment 1057256


god you and @sytyl have such good avis


----------



## MadVisionary (Mar 23, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> god you and @sytyl have such good avis


Thanks


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 23, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> You are telling me you see those types of guys in 50 people?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for joining this experiment hahaha

I have the same eye shape with most of Chico's photos (resting shape,light squinting etc.) They're brown unfortunately.
Low dark eyebrows (got compliments for them)
Long eyelashes (got compliments)
Dark hair
It looks like I have the same skin color with Dellisola


High cheekbones,verified by people (Idk if mewing would make them more prominent, never tried)
prominent browridge, verified by people (Bone,non fat)
Wide jaw(or face idk what do I have to call it) but a bit asymmetric unfortunately 
My chinbone isn't big, idk what is considered ideal or good but it is better than Meeks'

%12 bodyfat (no cope,legit) (Chiseled face, jawline or whatfucksoever /also seems like I have decent amount of collagen)

I go with Buzzcut atm (I'm still not sure if it's a looksmin, got a lot of compliments)
skull size is around 24"
16.5" ish neck (15.5 resting I think so)


Other stuff which doesn't affect PSL:
20yo rn
legit 6'2 (188cm) barefoot (no cope, whatever tape measure says)
wide frame but not buff atm
Huge schlong (doesn't affect anything at all lol)


Idk if I missed anything. I slay btw but I can't stand girls worship prettyboys like Twilight Pattinson etc.

btw sometimes nt sometimes non-nt


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 23, 2021)

..


----------



## chadrone96 (Mar 23, 2021)

Cavani


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 23, 2021)

chadrone96 said:


> Cavani


Huge bones ngl


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Mar 23, 2021)

PSL 8


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 23, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> PSL 8
> 
> View attachment 1057297


I think 8 psl would be overrated but definitely 7+


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 23, 2021)

ProAcktiv said:


> View attachment 1057218
> View attachment 1057219


Who is the second guy? I remember he had a Tiktok.


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Mar 23, 2021)

goron black said:


> (psl autists will say james franco is average)


Mogged by his brother


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 23, 2021)

BigBoy said:


> Who is the second guy? I remember he had a Tiktok.


It seems like he has nothing else other than a huuge jaw.


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 23, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> It seems like he has nothing else other than a huuge jaw.


If you are talking about the lightskin with airpofs he has women lusting after him on his Tiktok.

I wanted to know his name, I lost his Tiktok user.


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 23, 2021)

BigBoy said:


> If you are talking about the lightskin with airpofs he has women lusting after him on his Tiktok.
> 
> I wanted to know his name, I lost his Tiktok user.


I don't know him, sure sbd here knows. So US chicks are lusting after him? Sounds weird.


----------



## ProAcktiv (Mar 23, 2021)

BigBoy said:


> Who is the second guy? I remember he had a Tiktok.


desire mia - the original lightskin


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Mar 23, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> I think 8 psl would be overrated but definitely 7+


Greycel moment


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 23, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> Greycel moment


He is overrated. ( I have the same eye area with him btw / but relies more on bone mass)


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Mar 23, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> He is overrated.


greycel moment


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Mar 23, 2021)

goron black said:


> (psl autists will say james franco is average)


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 23, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> greycel moment


His harmony is insane ngl. But based on PSL he isn't 8 ( I have the same eye shape with him btw / but relying more on bone mass)


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 23, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> View attachment 1057479


Isn't he a chadlite?


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Mar 23, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> His harmony is insane ngl. But based on PSL he isn't 8 ( I have the same eye area with him btw / but relies more on bone mass)


greycel moment


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Mar 23, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Isn't he a chadlite?


TERA CHAD


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 23, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> TERA CHAD


Okay.


----------



## court monarch777 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 23, 2021)

court monarch777 said:


>


Isn't he above 6.5? Great harmony tbh


----------



## StrangerDanger (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## court monarch777 (Mar 23, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Isn't he above 6.5? Great harmony tbh


6.5+ idk


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 23, 2021)

.


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 23, 2021)

court monarch777 said:


> 6.5+ idk


His hair halos a lot ngl


----------



## court monarch777 (Mar 23, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> His hair halos a lot ngl


yes i'm trying to do the same hair as him


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 23, 2021)

court monarch777 said:


> yes i'm trying to do the same hair as him


Would great hairstyle ascend you by 0.5 psl at 6 PSL territory?


----------



## court monarch777 (Mar 23, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Would great hairstyle ascend you by 0.5 psl at 6 PSL territory?









I believe so


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 23, 2021)

court monarch777 said:


> View attachment 1057653
> View attachment 1057654
> I believe so


Holy crap. I'm rolling shaved w/ buzzcut. I think I should go for a decent hairstyle.


----------



## dnrd (Apr 13, 2021)

.


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Dec 2, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> TERA CHAD


Elab


----------

